# Running rabbits



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone running rabbits around Homer Township or Sanford? I moved up here in October and I still have one dog to run, I have been going north to run shoes, and doing pretty well. But I need to get her on some of those brown bunnies soon.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

we run mainly cotton tails here


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

My mother-in-law lives around Albright Shores / Estey. Have always been meaning to run up there but never have. I only have one beagle left; (have cut back to one) . Might be interested in running, but would prefer the hare running over the cottontails. I'm off work the next few days. Stan


----------

